# Ford 100



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ford 100 with mower deck and rear cargo carrier. The PO said the rear cargo carrier was a factory option. I have not found any pictures to prove it, but it looks factory made an is useful/


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thats a nice looking little tractor, and it looks like new.. Did you do the restoration yourself?


----------



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yes I did the work on all the tractors myself. It has been very enjoyable.


----------



## eng14ine (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice mower. That cargo carrier looks a whole lot like a little red wagon to me. But it could be factory.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

That is indeed a nice looking tractor. I do like that carrier... If that is an old wagon, it certainly is a great use of a n available resource. Great job!


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good, I like the rear carrier.


----------



## TINBENDER7 (Apr 2, 2011)

I really learned to appreciate that rear carrier at our Nov show at the Florida Flywheelers club as it is large enough to ride through and with the lil 100 with the compartment under the seat and the rear carrier I did not have to pull my trailer and could haul my goodies from the flee market.


----------

